# Costco Halloween Clearance



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Buzzard! Got me a dog tonight. There were only 2 left after mine. Yes..for $8 bucks, it couldn't be beat.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They should have had Costco skellies instead of the dogs. Who was the buyer this year??? Not a very smart one.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I wind up buying 1 or 2 every time I go in even though I don't need them. I know that I can always find a use for them down the road. Considering that the cheapest price I could find for these dogs last year was $25 and some places had them for $70, I figure the price can't be beat.


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

matrixmom said:


> They should have had Costco skellies instead of the dogs. Who was the buyer this year??? Not a very smart one.


Hooo u callin Stooopid? Yes...I was really hoping to find another pose and stay, but I ended up with a 'sit and stay' dog.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I got the huge 4.5 ft spider for $39.


----------

